# Reps The Deciding Poll



## retro-mental

*Keep or get rid of reps*​
KEEP REPS. THEY ARE A GOOD THING 1954.29%GET RID OF REPS. THEY CAUSE BAD FEELINGS 411.43%WHAT ARE REPS. I DONT CARE ABOUT THEM !1234.29%


----------



## retro-mental

Reps used to be a good way of thanking someone for info . There is no law on how to use them but it seems they now have the board divided. I have always though MOM was a much beeter way to show someone some appreciation. its better to because its a more valid opinion across the board


----------



## Sambuca

reps for everyone


----------



## Hera

I do think that some members can take the reps a little too seriously; finding ways to get more than other members which can seem pretty embarrassingly childish at times. It's doesn't bother me at all unless it starts to cause issues on the forum, which I have seen some evidence of.

If the reps were to be removed, would the same issues arise with 'likes', with certain groups making efforts to 'like' each others posts to increase their total?


----------



## Conscript

Reset them all!


----------



## Matt 1

Katy said:


> I do think that some members can take the reps a little too seriously; finding ways to get more than other members which can seem pretty embarrassingly childish at times. It's doesn't bother me at all unless it starts to cause issues on the forum, which I have seen some evidence of.
> 
> If the reps were to be removed, would the same issues arise with 'likes', with certain groups making efforts to 'like' each others posts to increase their total?


I think we should leave it be, they guys who are really concerned with reps and likes probably have it quite bad, so I think we should let them have it

(rep me please)


----------



## Matt 1

actually reset them all, except scooby.. give him maximum reps, would be funny to see who makes the top.. my bet anyone without a cock


----------



## zack amin

i quite like the idea tbh, i like peoples posts when i enjoy them, but when somebody says something really great i rep them, and they appreciate that, as i do when i get repped for a well thought out post


----------



## Shady45

Any thanking/appreciation system will be abused. Apparently Internet popularity is super important, even if done through 'cheating'. Leave everything as is imo.

If a new system is started or reps reset or whatever, then it will probably be even worse as people will want to regain 'power'.


----------



## MRSTRONG

i think member of the month is a far better way of showing members that they are appreciated .


----------



## retro-mental

ewen said:


> i think member of the month is a far better way of showing members that they are appreciated .


I agree with this. I really think its good for members to show appreciation for other members that have helped, done good posts etc etc

I am fairly high on the rep board. Majority of them are for banter and not good info as such i would say 60-70 % of them. I honestly dont care about them but i would care about having a member of the month award . i would feel like i truely have helped people or made a difference. Even if there was none the people that have given me good advice i have been direct and said thanks to them. Obviously there is some good to reps but is there enough ?


----------



## Rob68

To many little cliques for MOM to work these days IMO ... the same numptys at the top of the rep board will be nominating each other ...

Just leave the board as it is and let the rep whores carry on as most on the board know who the knowledgable ones are and who to asK advice from .... JUST MY OPINION


----------



## Milky

Rob68 said:


> To many little cliques for MOM to work these days IMO ... the same numptys at the top of the rep board will be nominating each other ...
> 
> Just leave the board as it is and let the rep whores carry on as most on the board know who the knowledgable ones are and who to asK advice from .... JUST MY OPINION


Oi cheeky git l aint in no clique, l hate every fu*ker equally !!


----------



## Milky

I really dont care if they are there or not anymore, its been shown to be flawed once again unfortunatly so whats the point.

get rid or keep them, my karma will not be affected in anyway.


----------



## Sc4mp0

Everybody knows I'm the one men want to be and women want to be with,so scrap the reps system as its pointless after such knowledge.

That last comment may or may not be true. In regards to reps,in everyday life you will always pay more attention to someone that you know you can trust and this is just a system that does so. I do think some kn0bheads should be in the red and not green,but that's only down to difference in opinions,I'm sure they feel the same about me.


----------



## Smitch

Not bothered.

If saddo's want to rep each other into oblivion to fill a mighty chasm in their sad lonely existence then let them do it.

I also think @Tinytom should have named and shamed the abusers of the rep system in his thread about it a while back, that would have been hilarious.


----------



## Sc4mp0

Smitch said:


> Not bothered.
> 
> If saddo's want to rep each other into oblivion to fill a mighty chasm in their sad lonely existence then let them do it.
> 
> I also think @Tinytom should have named and shamed the abusers of the rep system in his thread about it a while back, that would have been hilarious.


I agree,reps coming your way for that. Remember to rep me back like we do.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Smitch said:


> Not bothered.
> 
> If saddo's want to rep each other into oblivion to fill a mighty chasm in their sad lonely existence then let them do it.
> 
> I also think @Tinytom should have named and shamed the abusers of the rep system in his thread about it a while back, that would have been hilarious.


 @Tinytom could out them in this thread


----------



## Hera

Smitch said:


> Not bothered.
> 
> If saddo's want to rep each other into oblivion to fill a mighty chasm in their sad lonely existence then let them do it.
> 
> I also think @Tinytom should have named and shamed the abusers of the rep system in his thread about it a while back, that would have been hilarious.





ewen said:


> @Tinytom could out them in this thread


I personally think that would just contribute to an unpleasant tone on the forum which is surely the opposite of what we want to promote on here? And unnecessarily make it all into an even bigger and b!tchy topic.


----------



## vtec_yo

If you take reps personally, and think that they are actually important, you need your life seriously enriching.

AFAIK, reps are there to be used to say thank you for top quality advice, not to make friends.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Katy said:


> I personally think that would just contribute to an unpleasant tone on the forum which is surely the opposite of what we want to promote on here? And unnecessarily make it all into an even bigger and b!tchy topic.


you are right katy and its best left alone .


----------



## Smitch

Katy said:


> I personally think that would just contribute to an unpleasant tone on the forum which is surely the opposite of what we want to promote on here? And unnecessarily make it all into an even bigger and b!tchy topic.


Probably, I'd find it hilarious though.


----------



## madmuscles

I was told that reps could be exchanged for sexual favours in the secret club behind the adult lounge, are you saying this isn't true and that i've been hoodwinked?


----------



## Justin Cider

retro-mental said:


> Reps used to be a good way of thanking someone for info . There is no law on how to use them but it seems they now have the board divided. I have always though MOM was a much beeter way to show someone some appreciation. its better to because its a more valid opinion across the board


wtf is mom?

I am now enlightened after reading :laugh:


----------



## 1010AD

I can't believe we're having a discussion about reps. Why is this, has someone been posting

"I've got more reps than youoo Nurr nurr :tt2:


----------



## Ballin

I like the rep system- I just think it's a nice way to show someone appreciation for any extra effort they have gone to to make the board a better place.

Of course it's nice when you receive some- it's nature to want to be popular but it's not the reason I come to UKM...if I want flattery it's a tickets to the gun show for all the sex starved housewvies at work haha :lol:


----------



## 1010AD

Hey I don't mind the reps but you can show your appreciation on their message board


----------



## Guest

i guess it depends what ppl want the reps to stand for , i.e a piece of valuable information or advise or look how many mars bars i ate , unless its made so that only mods can give reps then they really dont stand for much and as such are pretty pointless as anyone can give them for stupid things like the latter mars bar comment.


----------



## mikemull

I think you should keep reps but still bring in mom but have different awards. Such as most progress/achievements most helpful and most sociable etc.


----------



## Fatstuff

maybe there should be banter reps and thanks reps, one for banter, one for help


----------



## retro-mental

Fatstuff said:


> maybe there should be banter reps and thanks reps, one for banter, one for help


Yours would be banter only ! so would mine


----------



## Fatstuff

retro-mental said:


> Yours would be banter only ! so would mine


cheeky runt


----------



## biglbs

ewen said:


> i think member of the month is a far better way of showing members that they are appreciated .


Only because you want your willy out(again)


----------



## Sweat

mikemull said:


> I think you should keep reps but still bring in mom but have different awards. Such as most progress/achievements most helpful and most sociable etc.


Pointless mate, you'll still be bottom of all the lists!!


----------



## dipdabs

Is it bad I negged someone a few weeks back and it made me feel good. He was a nob tho and @Patsy told me to do it!


----------



## biglbs

I have had guys Rep me for barely anything,then guys not Rep me for a lot of time spent helping,most of mine these days come from advice and effort i put in to my Journal,in a bid to improve myself,also for advice via Pm's/forum rendered,not just in training but many issues in life.Frankly i care not if the go or stay.


----------



## Hera

Tbh guys, when the forum is upgraded to the next version of VB, the reps will most likely be gone...it's headed more towards the 'like' system. So this topic may soon be moot (I'm giggling so much right now thinking of friends when joey says 'its like a cows opinion...its moo!' :lol: )


----------



## Replicator

Katy said:


> I personally think that would just contribute to an unpleasant tone on the forum which is surely the opposite of what we want to promote on here? And unnecessarily make it all into an even bigger and b!tchy topic.


Exactly coz he would have to also name the people who actaully Cheated their way to the top....now that is what you call sad

GET RID


----------



## flinty90

i think we shouldnhave who gives a fcuk reps for the ones who give a fcuk. you can take all my reps from me but you cant take my pride lol... fcukin reps hahaha. i have never known something so insignificant bring grown men to their fcukin tampax so easily.. . anyway toxic shock syndrome is serious business...


----------



## needle

A guy in my class told me he trains arms 5 times a week. No other body part in the week.


----------



## a.notherguy

On a site where everyone is obsessed about extra kg on the bar or extra kg of body weight, its no surprise the competetive edge also stretches as far as reps!

Now rep me! Lmao


----------



## flinty90

a.notherguy said:


> On a site where everyone is obsessed about extra kg on the bar or extra kg of body weight, its no surprise the competetive edge also stretches as far as reps!
> 
> negged for being a cnut xx
> 
> Now rep me! Lmao


----------



## a.notherguy

Aw, thanks mate!

:thumb:


----------



## Milky

New [URL=Spike:3683585]Spike:3683585[/URL] said:


> You're ripped and have jugs


Your retarded and need to grow up.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

I think it's a nice way of saying thanks or showing appreciation, really. It's ridiculous when people take it too seriously, but it's good to be able to say thanks to someone without having to nominate them for member of the month.


----------



## flinty90

the poll is floored . just get rid of the cnuts thatbseem to have a problem with them. like with anything on the site. why change the whole site to suit abfew folks that abuse or misuse or get eat up about something. ?? just get rid of the few i say...if they dont like it then dont use it or dont post here. simples


----------



## Sc4mp0

Member of the month sounds like something they'd do at weight watchers.

"Sheila this month you lost 10lb and went from 19st12 to 19st2lb. Margaret you lost 11lb going from 17st4 to 16st7lb ,but who is Member of the Month?Itssssssssssssssss Sheilaa,well done you have earnt this piece of cake"


----------



## flinty90

Sc4mp0 said:


> Member of the month sounds like something they'd do at weight watchers.
> 
> "Sheila this month you lost 10lb and went from 19st12 to 19st2lb. Margaret you lost 11lb going from 17st4 to 16st7lb ,but who is Member of the Month?Itssssssssssssssss Sheilaa,well done you have earnt this piece of cake"


congrats mate thats a great weight loss.. x


----------



## biglbs

I realy don't think we should have any of that type rep/like system,i have seen two friends turn into test fueled monsters against each other with words of hate,instead of words of kindness/encouragement.the only rows i have had have been over fookin reps,for various reasons.

I am sure without them we would be far better off .

I am only happy , i am still a friend of them both,even though we have had our moments(well more than that with One),perhaps if there was no competitive rep/like system their rift would heal given time,after all do we all just want to help each other?yes we do.Imo

What is more knowing both you guys i am certain neither of you want this bollox,i will help if i can,to get you two talking one day,it just takes one of you to offer a hand out,that is all......fook me,you do realise this is catabolic don't you?Happy is anabolic and good rest/sleep.

Good luck guys.You are both top men in your own ways xx


----------



## Sc4mp0

flinty90 said:


> congrats mate thats a great weight loss.. x


I know mate,I'm really proud of myself. I watched this program on BBC3 about two skinny lads and two fat cvnts and thought "wo wo wo wo,don't want to be like that" and that's what motivated me more.

Also congratulations to you for losing the 10lb this month,hope you enjoyed the cake.


----------



## retro-mental

maybe where the rep button is should be a VM button to send a message if someones done something funny or good but with no "points" awarded


----------



## Dangerous20

Tbh I use this forum on the UKM app so can't even see anyone's reps.

For me though I like it as really its irrelevant how much reps people have as 9/10 I never take anything as gospel. I just take it as someone's experience or opinion and if it seems logical to me then I may apply it to my own diet, training, etc. and see if it works for me. I think too many new people come onto the forum and only listen to the people with loads of reps when in reality most of that could be just for banter etc and there's loads of people on here with valuable life/training experience with less reps than would suggest so


----------



## mikemull

Sweat said:


> Pointless mate, you'll still be bottom of all the lists!!


You Cnut! Lol


----------



## Replicator

Sc4mp0 said:


> Member of the month sounds like something they'd do at weight watchers.
> 
> "Sheila this month you lost 10lb and went from 19st12 to 19st2lb. Margaret you lost 11lb going from 17st4 to 16st7lb ,but who is Member of the Month?Itssssssssssssssss Sheilaa,well done you have earnt this piece of cake"


exactly
View attachment 102421


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> the poll is floored . just get rid of the cnuts thatbseem to have a problem with them. like with anything on the site. why change the whole site to suit abfew folks that abuse or misuse or get eat up about something. ?? just get rid of the few i say...if they dont like it then dont use it or dont post here. simples


yes. brilliant idea

lets bad the top 20 of the site ....fvck them


----------



## flinty90

Replicator said:


> yes. brilliant idea
> 
> lets bad the top 20 of the site ....fvck them


yeah what he said


----------



## Tinytom

I'm not outing anyone.

You know who you all are.

Losers


----------



## NorthernSoul

Never really get them anyway so they can fack off!


----------



## Replicator

forget it


----------



## Milky

Replicator said:


> i dont have a problem with them , its other people who have a problem with me having them
> 
> View attachment 102446


And this is you again looking for a rise !

FFS give it up.


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> And this is you again looking for a rise !
> 
> FFS give it up.


deleted ...seems I cant a have a laugh any more iether

cheers


----------



## Mez

If everyone used tapatalk there would be no reps, problem solved.

But it did cheer me up when I went on the PC the other week and someone had repped me.


----------



## Twisted

Not bothered either way I only get them from Hacks after he has gone and got himself mullered and starts a Love in!


----------



## flinty90

Replicator said:


> deleted ...seems I cant a have a laugh any more iether
> 
> cheers


thanks for the reps reps.reps rep ... :innocent:


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> thanks for the reps reps.reps rep ... :innocent:


your welcome


----------

